# Wolfs/grass/funnel spiders I.D.



## SandDeku (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay. So I'm thinking of going out to my yard tomorrow. There's ussually LOTS and LOTS of spiders there. I'm hoping to catch a wolf spider because I would like to keep one(more preferably a young female---- I like long lived spiders) What is a sure way to identify one? I live in nj. All I see in my yard alot is the grass spiders. And larger versions of them. But I can't tell if they're truelly grass spiders or wolfs. Since I hear they look alike.  

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## jsloan (Apr 29, 2011)

The best way to recognize a wolf spider is by the eyes.  Wolfies have a relatively straight row of four small ones just above the chelicerae, and a pair of larger forward-looking eyes above that.  They also have a 4th pair of largish eyes, one on each side of the head behind the main eyes.

Here's are a couple of pictures I took the other day of a wolf spider from my yard (_Pardosa modica_ - adult male) that show the eyes:


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks~! Are they quite visible? the eyes? Without a magnifying glass?


----------



## jsloan (Apr 29, 2011)

Most of the medium to large wolfies should be identifiable without one, but the eyes on the smaller ones might be hard to see without a magnifying glass.  It's a good idea to carry one, just in case.  There are some good foldup magnifiers small enough to fit into the palm of your hand that are no bother to carry around.  I always have one with me when I'm out "spidering."


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

jsloan said:


> Most of the medium to large wolfies should be identifiable without one, but the eyes on the smaller ones might be hard to see without a magnifying glass.  It's a good idea to carry one, just in case.  There are some good foldup magnifiers small enough to fit into the palm of your hand that are no bother to carry around.  I always have one with me when I'm out "spidering."


I'm wondering if I can just catch a couple of adult wolfies and try to breed them... Then I could have them raise the young ones and I can keep a few(for security of either dying) of the babies after they are old enough to be on their own and release the parents and other babies.

Bad idea or good idea? I guess Ill  have to buy a magnifying glass either way. Whats the average lifespan for wolfies?

I mean I'm keeping what I think is a female p.audax(thought it was a male at first. then saw the palpy-ma-jiggerz were equal sized to the legs), for a few days. So far I feel like Iam comfortable around spiders more than I used to be. Just nothing that is "Deadly"/super aggressive. Tis why I am opting for a larger spider that has a significant longer life span. I heard on average they live for 3 years(wolfies--- though audax too). I feel like wolfies can live longer than 3 years--- more like 5-7yrs. I don't know where. But somewhere I recall reading that. 

I'm not sure on the actual lifespan---when kept as pets.

As well as if I keep a wolfie(i hear they get big--- for a spider like 3-4inches) I could build a terrarium for it. One that's designed like a T. terrarium. You know custom designed with styrofoam hideouts covered with some nice details.

Wondering if I give it a hide out--- will I ever see it? Or will it be ALWAYs hiding?


----------



## jsloan (Apr 29, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> I'm wondering if I can just catch a couple of adult wolfies and try to breed them...


Sure, that's a good idea.  I did that last year with a pair of _Trochosa terricola_, a species that is also found in your area.  It's a medium-sized wolf, about a 1 inch leg span or so.  Right about now you may find adult males and females out and about.  Pitfall traps are a good way to catch them.  Here are some pictures of the pair I had, from the time they mated  until the mother was carrying her babies on her back:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/385244

You can try it with other wolf species, too.  Just collect a lot of males and females and put them together.  Some of them will mate, and then you can isolate the females and see if they lay eggs. 



SandDeku said:


> So far I feel like Iam comfortable around spiders more than I used to be. Just nothing that is "Deadly"/super aggressive.


Not much to worry about with these guys.  I sometimes have to handle them while collecting them from pitfall traps, and I've never been bitten.  Be careful with the larger _Hogna_'s, though.  Some of them might give you a nip.  Overall, though, it's better to keep handling to a minimum, even for the smaller ones.  I think it's better for the spiders if they're not handled very often.

As for the lifespan, most of the small to medium-sized wolf spiders in your area live from one to two seasons in the wild.   I don't know about the larger _Hogna_ or _Rabidosa_ species, though.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

jsloan said:


> Sure, that's a good idea.  I did that last year with a pair of _Trochosa terricola_, a species that is also found in your area.  It's a medium-sized wolf, about a 1 inch leg span or so.  Right about now you may find adult males and females out and about.  Pitfall traps are a good way to catch them.  Here are some pictures of the pair I had, from the time they mated  until the mother was carrying her babies on her back:
> 
> http://bugguide.net/node/view/385244
> 
> You can try it with other wolf species, too.  Just collect a lot of males and females and put them together.  Some of them will mate, and then you can isolate the females and see if they lay eggs.


So collecting males/females and breeding them to get babies is a good idea? I may keep more than 5 slings. Because since I won't be able to tell their sex untill much much later.... 

I rather atleast keep like 7 maybe. When I find a good healthy female ill keep her. Ill also keep a male(since they die in three years itll be good to get an ongoing batch of em).  I don't handle spiders at all. I actually tend to treat spiders(all of them) as potentially dangerous. Since I'm not an expert on ID'ing it's better to be safe than sorry. I'm ubber cautious with everything I do/have. 

Since they live 1-2 seasons(I thought wolf spiders lasted longer lol I kept reading online since temperate species or so tend to last longer--- wolfies atleast). Ill make sure to keep them to constantly breed them. I like larger spiders actually. like 3-5inches. But not tarantulas(i like them--- but I decided a T. isn't good for me just yet... I should get more used to a spider first THEN a T.--- plus my moms "ok" with a spider--- but not a T. lol)


----------



## jsloan (Apr 29, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Since they live 1-2 seasons(I thought wolf spiders lasted longer lol I kept reading online since temperate species or so tend to last longer--- wolfies atleast).


Longevity in spiders depends partly on local climate.  Many species of wolf spiders tend to live for two seasons in more northern areas (parts of Canada, for example), since the summers there are shorter and there isn't enough time for the spider to mature.  The same species lives for only one year in warmer climates, where the summers are longer and the spider has enough time to complete a full life cycle in a single season.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

jsloan said:


> Longevity in spiders depends partly on local climate.  Many species of wolf spiders tend to live for two seasons in more northern areas (parts of Canada, for example), since the summers there are shorter and there isn't enough time for the spider to mature.  The same species lives for only one year in warmer climates, where the summers are longer and the spider has enough time to complete a full life cycle in a single season.


I found a cobweb spider. It has a huge bulb. Its back looks like a marbled cobweb spider only--- brown and black patterns.

like this one--- only black and brown on the "bulb". It has a large butt. Looks swollen--- maybe preggo female? 

http://www.cirrusimage.com/Arachnid/cobweb-spider-Theridion-1_small.jpg

And I think a yellow sac spider. Iam keeping them. 


I'm just hoping to know where I can find the longest living spider that I could own? Or atleast live 2-3years or so.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

I may just end up getting a tarantula after all. Since most of what seems to be around here(spider wise) is short lived. For a t. I'd go for something small(smallest I can find or atleast active--- for a tarantula. Meaning the most activity to get out of a tarantula. That's not much I understand. lol. But whatever or atleast if I get to see it out of the hidey hole once a day or twice a day that'd be nice. Not handling it though.


----------



## jsloan (Apr 29, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> I found a cobweb spider. It has a huge bulb. Its back looks like a marbled cobweb spider only--- brown and black patterns.


That looks like it might be a _Theridion sp._ (Theridiidae) of some kind.  Compare it with some of these images:  http://bugguide.net/node/view/10950/bgimage

There are many different species, and even within the same species the abdominal pattern is often variable.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 30, 2011)

jsloan said:


> That looks like it might be a _Theridion sp._ (Theridiidae) of some kind.  Compare it with some of these images:  http://bugguide.net/node/view/10950/bgimage
> 
> There are many different species, and even within the same species the abdominal pattern is often variable.


Looks like this one actually.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/448280/bgimage

I did manage to find something about dwarf T.'s so if I can't end up finding a good large spider that is long lived. Ill move to T.'s Dwarf ones though. I say dwarf t.s cause they are like 2-4inch while a large spider would be maybe at most 5inches? I could be wrong.  

I do love the huge bulbous back. Wonder if any T's come in that dwarf size(2-4inches), have that huge bulbous the Theridlon has and has "Sleek" hair. Like combed look(not wild and furry).


----------

